# Necesito ideas...



## tipex (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola amigos,
resulta que me gustaría realizar un proyecto con un robot con servomotores y tal... pero hay tantos disponibles, que no estoy seguro de cual realizar, si un brazo para que haga tal cosa, montar los motores en una placa con ruedas para que el robot siga o haga aquello...
Hay tantas posibilidades, y todas muy buenas, que no sé cual escoger.

A ver si me ayudais en decidirme en realizar un proyecto que sea chulo  
No importa si el montaje es complicado o no


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 11, 2008)

Nose si escuchaste habalr sobre MONTY, tiene mcuhas funciones...lo que podes hacer es ver el robot (sin los palnosd ecomo armarmo) y crearlo vos y cualqueir cosa si no sabes ocmo seguir tenes mcuahs guias en internet!  
http://www.adrirobot.it/monty/schemi_elettrici/schemi_elettrici.htm

yo ya lo arme (ocn guias , pero lo arme )

salu2


----------



## Residente (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola tipex, si es el primer robot que montas yo te aconsejaria que no te complicases mucho la vida, primero empieza con algo sencillo, cuando veas que funciona bien ve añadiendole cosas. truca un par de servos y haz un seguidor de linea con 3 cny70 por ejemplo, luego le puedes poner un ultrasonidos y asi... 
saludos


----------



## tipex (Ene 12, 2008)

Gracias, yo tenía pensado usar un boe bot como los de la página http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/index.php?cPath=24_53_78

Pero no sé si usarlo así , tal cual como viene, o usarlo para construir un brazo y que estre brazo haga tal cosa... que mas  opciones tengo ? Porque hacer un cochecito, no me gusta mucho...


----------

